

Fellow website owners, lend me your [best] feedback emails - kn0thing
http://feedbackfail.com/

======
alaskamiller
Should have used weebly.

~~~
kn0thing
Oh, I get it, irony: <http://alaskamiller.com/>

~~~
alaskamiller
No, I just thought it was pretty cool it used all these YC companies'
products.

